# IC chips



## kole55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello I have a question whether these IC chips from the router the same as those with motherboard-SN bridge. I think you have the same values. thanks and regards to everyone in the forum.


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes and no. 
I once ran kilogram of IC where I got less than 2g. Some, not much but still some are out there which do not have gold inside. It is hard to identify them due to zillion of types around but from what I was told they were harvested form TV sets.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 15, 2016)

GREETINGS PATNOR. These are the boards of the WLAN router or D-Link are not from TV


patnor1011 said:


> Yes and no.
> I once ran kilogram of IC where I got less than 2g. Some, not much but still some are out there which do not have gold inside. It is hard to identify them due to zillion of types around but from what I was told they were harvested form TV sets.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Kole

If they are from networking equipment then the chances are good that they are the good yield ones. The gold flash on the corner is often a good indicator and IT kit tends to have better yields than TV ones.

Jon


----------



## kole55 (Jan 15, 2016)

these boards are approximately of this


----------



## Geo (Jan 15, 2016)

Those chips will normally have a large heat sink of copper or aluminum inside the plastic body. It's not really a big problem but it will tear a blender up and can bust glass and plastic.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Geo greeting, but they have the gold wire or inside, or in aluminum, copper or something else


Geo said:


> Those chips will normally have a large heat sink of copper or aluminum inside the plastic body. It's not really a big problem but it will tear a blender up and can bust glass and plastic.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd tested some, but I have no increase or a microscope


kole55 said:


> Geo greeting, but they have the gold wire or inside, or in aluminum, copper or something else
> 
> 
> Geo said:
> ...


----------



## Geo (Jan 15, 2016)

The bonding wires will be gold. There are so few of those types of chips that have aluminum bonding wires that you should assume that they all contain gold bonding wires. The heat spreaders I spoke of is large pieces of metal inside the plastic body.


----------



## 72chevel (Jan 15, 2016)

In my experience the Broadcom ships are very good. Look at the attached picture of a Broadcom chip


----------



## kole55 (Jan 16, 2016)

I apologize for the pictures go in reverse order .Thanks Geo and 72 Chevelle. today I am with a small torch burned one chip to check. Here are some pictures:


----------



## kole55 (Jan 16, 2016)

72chevel said:


> In my experience the Broadcom ships are very good. Look at the attached picture of a Broadcom chip


those extra look.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 22, 2016)

kole55 said:


> I apologize for the pictures go in reverse order .Thanks Geo and 72 Chevelle. today I am with a small torch burned one chip to check. Here are some pictures:


----------



## kole55 (Jan 22, 2016)

I got 150 pieces of such chips, and this is the result after washing, you can see the gold wire, dust and copper. This goes in the AP.


----------



## kole55 (Jan 22, 2016)

I found this after the second wash-checking, not many.


----------



## kole55 (Feb 11, 2016)

kole55 said:


> http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=23355


Greetings to everyone in the forum. Here are the results of my previous post. I had 150 pieces of black chips BGA with a router (around 220 grams of chips) to look at this from my post before. this I added gold dust than 120 pieces of finger ram card and all along I melted. the result was 3.2 grams of 22k gold. I got about 2 grams of 225 g ic chips. I noticed that the method hcl-cl very difficult to dissolve gold from chips (great works of gold foil of finger) I know that the AR good process for gold from the chips. QUESTION: When you wash the dust with water, put the other materials (gold wire and gold dust and something rinsed dust from burned ic s) in the AP to dissolve copper and other base materials (magnetic material is separated with a magnet) after treatment with AP again, rinse with water and separate as much as can be more dust than burnt chips. Now my question is if there is no base metals that you can gold wire and gold dust directly melt the torch and whether it will interfere if there is still residual dirt from burned IC chips. whether the borax to separate dirt from gold. Whether this will work. Here are some pictures of gold. THANKS!


----------



## kole55 (Feb 11, 2016)

resabed01 said:


> Nice results!
> Perhaps you could ask the mods to merge this post with the other so they are not fragmented.


thanks!

Moderator's Note: I've merged the two threads and deleted a couple of unnecessary posts to keep down the clutter.

Dave


----------



## kole55 (Feb 11, 2016)

kole55 said:


> resabed01 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice results!
> ...


THANK YOU VERY MUCH DAVE! so much better


----------

